# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  MCU => RS232 => PC

## sharps

Probleema sekojosha. MCU dod datus caur RS232 uz PC. Konsolee dati tiek birdinaati aaraa vienaa rindaa:
5.5V 6V 4.5V utt
Kaa lai dabuun lai shie volti tiktu attainoti jaunaa rindaa apmeeram shaadi:
5.5V
6V
4.5V
utt

----------


## Delfins

Sūti \n simbolu arī

----------


## sharps

Vinjsh to uztver ka simbolu un jaunaa rindaa nepaarlec. Varbuut taa ir jaasuuta kaa komanda. Bet kaa hardwariskam USARTam PIC MCU likt saprast ka tiek suutiita komanda neviss simbols.
Ieprieksh meegjinaaju ENTER ASCII kodaa suutiit, tad vinjs paarleca taas pashas rinadas saakumaa.

----------


## Delfins

Nu ja, pareizi:

ENTER ASCII atbislt `Carriage return` (\r)
Tev vēl jāsūta `new line` (\n) .. tas ir windows-am

manuprāt tie ir kodi 10 un 13, ja nemaldos

PS: iepriekš es tā arī biju domājis - sūtīt \n komandu, jeb 10 vai 13 `komandu` (ASCI kods)

Papildināšu:
http://www.december.com/html/spec/ascii.html

0A - NL - new line
0D - CR - carriage return

----------


## sharps

Tagad taa lieta sanaak. Bet radaas cita drusku probleema  ::  To pashu infu MCU izdzen ar uz LCD, bet tur galiigs murgs saakaas  :: .

----------


## Delfins

Nu a ko tu gaidīji - tie tāču 2 dažādi `displeji` - vienam `patīk` sequential dati, citam pa rindām.

----------


## sharps

Nee viss ok bija. Pats mazliet nokljuudiijos. Proga funkcioneeja pareizi. Uz pashu LCD viens signaals nepienaaca.
Tagad buus jaameegjina rakstiit konsolee un suutiit uz MCU.

----------


## Velko

DOS/Windows new-line sastāv no CR LF = \r\n = 13 10

*nix pietiek ar LF = \n = 10

----------

